# Amazon Konto plötzlich gesperrt "Passwort falsch"



## Laggy.NET (5. März 2017)

*Amazon Konto plötzlich gesperrt "Passwort falsch"*

Hallo, ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt und wie/ob ihr das Problem gelöst habt.
Sorry für die Textwall, geht nicht anders.


Folgender Vorgang:

Ich wollte bei Amazon einen Produktkey erwerben (Office 2016). Im Laufe des Bestellvorgangs wurde ich aufgefordert, meine Kreditkartendaten erneut anzugeben (Name + Nummer)
Habe ich getan. Kreditkarte ist gültig. die verwende ich seit Jahren auf Amazon und ein paar anderen Shops.

Nachdem ich die Kreditkartendaten eingegeben habe, erscheint die Meldung, ich solle warten und das Fenster nicht schließen. Vorgang dauert weniger als 1 Minute bla bla...
Vorgang dauerte aber länger. Nach etwa  1 1/2 Minuten kam plötzlich das Login Formular. OK, wieder eingeloggt -> Passwort falsch. Nochmals versucht, wieder falsch. Ok, kann nicht sein. Ich nutze einen Passwortmanager, da ist nichts falsch.

Nun gut. Daraufhin habe ich das Kennwort per Mail zurückgesetzt. Erfolgreich. Anmeldeversuch -> Passwort falsch.
Vielleicht kommt die Seite mit meinem Browser nicht klar. Habe daraufhin das Passwort weitere 5 mal geändert mit verschiedenen Browsern und Endgeräten. Passwort Falsch!


Daraufhin habe ich eine Mail an den Support geschrieben und die Lage geschildert. 1 Minute später bekam ich auch schon eine Mail, dass es womöglich einen "unbefugten Zugriff" auf mein Konto gegeben habe.
Ja, das war offensichtlich ich selbst, weil ich zig mal versucht habe das Kennwort zu ändern (musste sogar schon captchas lösen...) Nach dem ich diese Mail erhalten hatte habe ich ein letztes Mal mein Kennwort zurückgesetzt und konnte mich wieder erfolgreich einloggen.

5 Minuten später kam überraschenderweise direkt ein Anruf von Amazon. Ob das Problem noch besteht usw. 
Habe dem freundlichen Herrn meine Sachlage erklärt und gesagt, ich kann mich wieder anmelden. Der Typ wusste auch nicht, was da passiert ist und meinte, ich soll es nochmal versuchen. Nun gut...




So, Bestellvorgang erneut durchgeführt Kreditkartendaten nochmals angegeben. Zack wieder gesperrt. Passwort Falsch. 
OK, das scheint definitiv die Kreditkarte zu sein. Warum auch immer. Na gut, nehmen wir halt eine andere Zahlungsmethode, wenns unbedingt sein muss...

Habe nun nochmals mehrfach mein Kennwort geändert, bis das System die Mail bezüglich "unbefugten Zugriffs" ausgelöst hat, weil ich hoffte, dass ich mich danach wieder einloggen kann.
Leider diesmal kein Erfolg.

Hab nochmals eine Mail an Amazon geschrieben und natürlich muss ich Anrufen. "Änderungen am Konto werden nur per Telefongespräch durchgeführt." Und dann hab ich wieder jemanden am Telefon, der keinen Bezug auf meine bisherige Mail hat. Toll. Ganz toll.
Also gut, angerufen, die Sachlage ausführlich erklärt von vorne bis hinten.

Als antwort bekam ich nur: "Ja, sie haben ja die Mail bezüglich unbefugten Zugriffs erhalten. Zu ihrer Sicherheit wurde das Konto vorübergehend gesperrt. Unser Fachabteilung prüft das. Sollte nicht lange dauern."

Ich: "Ja aber das war wahrscheinlich ich selbst. Ich konnte mich nach Eingabe der Kreditkarte nicht mehr einloggen und habe zig mal das Kennwort geändert, ich würde die Zahlungsdaten gerne berichtigen. In der Mail bezüglich unbefugten Zugriffs steht, ich müsse mein Kennwort zurücksetzen, dann habe ich wieder zugriff. Das habe ich getan. Geht aber immernoch nicht!"

Amazon: "Ja, das muss geprüft werden. Wahrscheinlich gab es einen unbefugten Zugriff auf ihr Konto. Das steht hier so, ihr Konto ist vorübergehend gesperrt, sie erhalten dann nochmal ne Mail, dass sie Ihr passwort zurücksetzen können".

....okay...... 




So, jetzt habe ich mich vermutlich technisch in eine totale Sackgasse buchsiert.

Per Mail geht nichts mehr, weil Kontoänderungen nur per Telefon möglich sind.
Per Telefon geht nichts mehr, weil die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne eines Mitarbeiters max. 10 sec. beträgt. Ich komm mir vor, als würde ich mit einer Bandansage reden.
Ohne witz. Sobald ich anfange, meine Lage zu schildern, wissen die Leute nur noch das, was ich ganz zum Schluss gesagt habe. Die ersten 90% sind einfach weg und der Rest wird mit irgend ner Standardantwort beantwortet. Und das am Telefon. Will man dann nachhaken, dreht man sich mit den Aussagen nur im Kreis.
Dabei versuche ich wirklich, das ganze in aller Ruhe und so deutlich wie möglich zu erklären. Aber es bringt einfach nichts, egal was ich sage, das geht bei denen ins rechte ohr rein und links wieder raus... Und nochmal, ich bin am Telefon äußerst freundlich, weil ich weiß, dass die bei Ärger noch schneller abblocken.



Hattet ihr schonmal einen ähnlichen Fall? Wie kann man hier am besten vorgehen?


----------

